# Sako.



## Polakmike (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I just have a question for all of you. I have a Sako M995 7mm STW. I have been trying deperately to find these on the web but I can't seem to find anything. I want to sell this gun to one of my friends so i wanted to see what they sell for. Does anyone have an idea what i can get for this gun? I mean i dont want to screw my friend. If anyone has an idea please I am waiting to see what you have to say.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

On gunbroker they have been going for $650-$850. Higher priced ones had scopes, only a few of the lower did. Most were 270s and 06s but caliber seemed to have no influence.


----------



## Polakmike (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I was looking at some rifles that may be similar to that Sako 7mm STW. I found a Remington MODEL 700 CUSTOM KS MOUNTAIN and they have it in a 7mm STW. I looked at the price for a brand new one and it was 2500.. so based on that what do u think?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will buy it. Thats a great gun!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Ill second that put it on the classifieds!!


----------



## Polakmike (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol..I am selling it because i have a Sako 75 Hunter 300 weatherby.. and i also have a Steyr Mannlicher Pro-Hunter 300 Win..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have a gander mountain or some other sporting goods store that buys used guns go and ask them. You don't need to sell it to them just ask them what they would give you. That should give you a good ball park or starting point.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You should put up a picture for me to drool at if you have time.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I looked again and most are going for $700-$800. This includes a 30-378 weatherby mag, a 338 Lapua(?), and a couple in the Lazzeroni warbird round. Auction arms had one that sold for $1200 but included a scope worth $200-$300.


----------

